# [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn



## xTc (3. Februar 2011)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*

*[Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Alpfenföhn* die mir ein Muster des Sella für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Mit dem neuen „Sella“ stellt Alpenföhn einen kleinen und kompakten Kühler in Tower-Bauweise vor, der vor allem für platzsparende und äußerst kleine Systeme eignet. Als Vorbild stand beim „Sella“ der erfolgreiche Alpenföhn-Kühler „Matterhorn“ Pate. Daher ist es kein Wunder, das der „Sella“ wie ein Mini-Matterhorn ausschaut. Der folgende Test des Alpenföhn „Sella“ soll klären, ob der kleine „Mini-Matterhorn“ ebenso erfolgreich werden kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Alpenföhn liefert den „Sella“ in einer kleinen und handlichen Verpackung aus. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung sind eine Abbildung des Kühlers sowie der Sella-Schriftzug abgedruckt. Weiterhin können der Vorderseite einige Features des Kühlers entnommen werden. So verrät die Verpackung zum Beispiel, dass der Kühler über drei Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm verfügt.  Weiterhin kann man der Verpackung entnehmen, dass der Sella für aktuelle Intel- und AMD-Systeme tauglich ist. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer eine detaillierte Auflistung der Spezifikationen vor. Zu den Angaben gehören z.B. die Abmessungen des Kühlers. Weiterhin kann der Käufer der Rückseite noch Informationen zur Fördermenge und der Lautstärke des Lüfters entnehmen. Der abgedruckten Kompatibilitätsliste kann weiterhin entnommen werden, das der Kühler auch zu älteren AMD-Plattformen kompatibel ist.
Der Lieferumfang des Sella enthält neben dem Montage-Materiell für das Retention-Modul auch noch eine Montage-Anleitung. Eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste sowie zwei Halteklammern für den Lüfter sind ebenfalls enthalten.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Schaut man sich den neuen Sella genauer an, fällt einem direkt auf, das es sich um ein geschrumpftes Alpenföhn Matterhorn handelt. Die Ähnlichkeiten sind wirklich verblüffend.  Neben der Größe fällt direkt auf, dass der Sella über weniger Heatpipes verfügt. Gegenüber dem Matterhorn verfügt der neue Sella nur noch über drei Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Anders als beim Matterhorn setzt Alpenföhn beim Sella wieder bekannte Heatpipe Direct Contact Technik. Die Heatpipes haben dank dieser Technik direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader des Prozessors und können die Abwärme so direkt aufnehmen und an die einzelnen Lamellen weiterleiten. Die Form der Lamellen wurde, wie zu erwarten, in verkleinerter Form vom Matterhorn übernommen.
Ein weiterer Punkt, der den Sella deutlich vom Matterhorn unterscheidet ist die Optik. So verzichtet Alpenföhn beim Sella darauf, sämtliche Bauteile schwarz zu vernickeln. Alpenföhns Sella kommt in eher natürlicher Optik daher, die etwas an Scythe Kühler erinnert. Die kupfernen Heatpipes ragen etwas Lamellen hinaus, wurden aber sauber verarbeitet. Wer jetzt in der Preisklasse auch noch spezielle und innovative Design-Highlights erwartet, muss an dieser Stelle leider enttäuscht werden. Bis auf die vielen Ähnlichkeiten zum Matterhorn die den Sella auszeichnen, kann der Kühler kein optisches Highlight aufweisen. Dies sollte in der Preisklasse allerdings, wie schon erwähnt, auch nicht erwartet werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Verarbeitung auf einem wirklich guten Niveau. Alle Bestandteile wurden sauber und ordentlich verarbeitet und weisen wie zu erwarten keine großen Mängel auf. Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder zum neuen Sella von Alpenföhn…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Alpfenföhn "Sella" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Alpenföhns „Sella“ bringt mit einem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 415 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen drei Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Sella ist dank seiner kompakten Abmessungen auch für kleinen Gehäusen geeignet. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Nach diversen High-End-Versionen (Brocken, Nordwand, Matterhorn) rundet Alpenföhn sein CPU-Kühlerangebot um ein preisgünstiges Modell ab. Dabei wird das außergewöhnliche Schema fortgesetzt und eine Berggruppe in den norditalienischen Alpen zur Namensgebung herangezogen.

Der Sella ist ein grundsolider Kühler im Tower-Design, transportiert seine Wärme via Heatpipes und wird mit einem 92-mm-Lüfter ausgeliefert. Er ist damit deutlich kompakter gebaut als ein Tower-Kühler für 120er Modelle, so dass er auch für Gehäuse mit geringerer Breite in Frage kommt.

Mit 130 Watt Kühlleistung ist er für praktisch alle Prozessoren ausreichend gerüstet. Drei Heatpipes sind dabei in den Aluminium-Boden eingelassen und sitzen direkt auf der CPU. Auf diese Weise können sie Wärme umgehend aufnehmen und an die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers weiterleiten.

Hier setzt Alpenföhn wie bei den großen Brüdern auf abwechselnd geschichtete Lamellen, um die Luftströmung dazwischen zu optimieren. Darüber hinaus leistet sich der Sella keine Extravaganzen und will vielmehr bei den Funktionen punkten.

Für den aktiven Luftstrom sorgt ein 92er PWM-Modell. Dank dieses Anschlusses ist der Ventilator flexibel und automatisch durch das Mainboard steuerbar, um auf diese Weise jederzeit die nötige Kühlung zur Verfügung zu stellen, ohne mit unnötiger Lautstärke zu nerven. Der Einsatzbereich beträgt dabei 900 bis 2.200 U/Min, wobei die Minimallautstärke lediglich 14 dB(A), der maximale Luftdurchsatz über 62 m³/h beträgt.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1155 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Damit der Sella überhaupt erst montiert werden kann, ist es notwendig das Mainboard mit einem Retention-Modul zu versehen. Die dafür benötigten Teile sind im Lieferumfang enthalten und werden ineinander geklippt. Sobald das Retention-Modul angebracht ist, werden die vier Plastikstifte in die Muffen gedrückt. Das Retention-Modul wird so mit dem Mainboard verriegelt. Danach kann die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Der Kühler wird mit den beiden Klammern am Retention-Modul fixiert. Sobald der Lüfter angebracht und angeschlossen ist, ist die Montage abgeschlossen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die Montage des Sella ist bei AMD-System nach wenigen Handgriffen abgeschlossen. Sobald die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen ist, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Das standardmäßige Retention-Modul braucht nicht abgebaut werden sondern ermöglicht die Befestigung des Kühlers. Der Sella wird mit zwei Klammern einfach am Retention-Modul eingehakt. Sobald der Kühler verankert ist, kann der Lüfter angebracht und angeschlossen werden. Die Montage ist danach abgeschlossen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein Asus Rampage III Gene genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel a 2GiB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-In 850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Kühlleistung sortiert sich der Alpenföhn Sella im Bereich des Scythe Katana 3, Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 und Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 ein. Je nach Drehzahl kann sich der Sella gegen die einzelnen Konkurrenten behaupten. Den Katana 3 hat der Sella bei jeder Messung im Griff. Die hohe Drehzahl von 2.200rpm hat zufolge, das der Sella selbst bei 50% Drehzahl noch ausreichend Reserven zur Verfügung hat. Mit 45,8° Grad bei 50% Drehzahl kühlt der Sella aber selbst einen un-übertakteten Core i7-920 ordentlich.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Laustärke empfiehlt es sich, den Lüfter nicht auf voller Drehzahl laufen zu lassen. Mit 41,8 dB(A) ist der Sella je nach Gehäuse und Dämmung etwas zu hören. Erst bei geringerer Drehzahl erreicht der Sella die auf der Verpackung angegebenen Herstellerangaben in Sachen Lautstärke. Aber selbst bei 75% Drehzahl ist die Kühlleistung für die meisten Prozessoren noch ausreichen. Die 75% sind zudem ein guter Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Das der Sella nicht mit aktuellen High-End-Kühlern konkurriert war von vorneherein abzusehen. Dennoch liefert der kleine „Knirps“ eine wirklich gute Leistung ab. Im direkten Kampf zu vergleichbaren Kühler (Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 und Scythe Ninja 3) muss sich der Sella allerdings je nach Drehzahl etwas geschlagen geben. Dennoch hat der Sella diesen Kühlern einen anderen Vorteil voraus: die Lautstärke. Leider erkaufen sich fast alle 92mm Kühler ihre ordentliche Kühlleistung mit einer unverträglichen Laustärke. Alpenföhn hat beim Sella allerdings darauf geachtet, einen guten Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung zu finden. Dieser Spagat ist ihnen gut gelungen.  Selbst bei 50% Drehzahl reicht die Kühlleistung aus, einen nicht übertakteten Core i7-920 ausreichen zu kühlen. Gerade in Punkto Lautstärke empfiehlt es sich dennoch, die Drehzahl des Lüfters etwas drosseln und so eine geringere Laustärke zu erreichen. Die auf der Verpackung angegebenen 34,6 dB(A) werden in der Praxis nicht ganz erreicht. Mit gemessenen 39,8 dB(A) ist der Sella etwas lauter. Die auf der Verpackung angebenden 34,6 dB(A) sind erst etwa bei einer Drehzahl von 75% möglich.
Der aktuelle Preis von knapp 20,00 Euro macht den Sella aber zu einer wirklich guten und vor allem preisgünstigen Alternative zum lauten und schlechten Boxed-Kühler. All diejenigen, die Ihr System nicht übertakten wollen und hauptsächlich auf eine geringere Lautstärke aus sind, sollten sich den neuen Sella genauer anschauen. Der Sella von Alpenföhn bekommt abschließend mit 75,13% den „Silber Award“ sowie den „Preis Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Alpenföhn Sella Produktseite

Alpenföhn Sella im PCGH-Preisvergleich

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Alpenföhn bei Facebook​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*

Sehr schickes Review und schön, dass du dich auch um die untere Kühlerklasse kümmerst. 
Der Sella macht ja einen guten Eindruck, ist er denn nun besser als die anderen Kühler in diesem Preissegment oder ist der Unterschied einfach zu gering?
Hast du auch mal einen anderen Lüfter getestet als den von Alpenföhn?


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*

Gut gemacht!  Schönes review!


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*

Schönes Review.
Ist wie auch der Freezer13 oder der TX hervorragen geeignet einen lärmenden Boxes zu ersetzten.
 aber...


> Alle Bestandteile wurden sauber und ordentlich verarbeitet und weisen wie zu erwarten *keine großen Mängel *auf.


Welche sind den die kleinen Mängel?


----------



## xTc (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Review und schön, dass du dich auch um die untere Kühlerklasse kümmerst.
> Der Sella macht ja einen guten Eindruck, ist er denn nun besser als die anderen Kühler in diesem Preissegment oder ist der Unterschied einfach zu gering?
> Hast du auch mal einen anderen Lüfter getestet als den von Alpenföhn?


 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich hab keine anderen 92mm Lüfter.  Daher entfällt solch ein Test.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schönes Review.
> Ist wie auch der Freezer13 oder der TX hervorragen geeignet einen lärmenden Boxes zu ersetzten.
> aber...
> 
> Welche sind den die kleinen Mängel?



Danke. Hier und da ist mal die ein oder andere Lamelle nicht ganz sauber verarbeitet. Das erkennt man daran, das die Lamellen z.B. nicht ganz sauber aus dem Blech entfernt wurden. Bei dem Preis kann man das aber vernachlässigen. Ist halt meckern auf hohem Niveau.


Gruß


----------



## stephan3572 (5. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*

hallo,
ich kühle mit dem Sella zur Zeit einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Deneb),
demnächst stelle ich mein System auf Intel um. 
Reicht der Sella für einen Intel Core i5-4690K oder gibt es da einen Grund
den Lüfter schon nach einem Jahr auf den Schrott zu bringen?


----------



## CptOri (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Sella im PCGHX-Check - Alpenföhn's Mini-Matterhorn*



stephan3572 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich kühle mit dem Sella zur Zeit einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Deneb),
> demnächst stelle ich mein System auf Intel um.
> Reicht der Sella für einen Intel Core i5-4690K oder gibt es da einen Grund
> den Lüfter schon nach einem Jahr auf den Schrott zu bringen?



hi! habe hier --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/386526-kueherbefestigung-hilfe.html#post7342496 schon eine anfrage gestellt... wäre nice, wenn du da mal reinschauen und helfen könntest.


----------

